# why not more people ridinig with ankle protection?



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm looking for shoes again, haven't looked much but guess I'll try Shimano M702's this time if nothing else pops up. It seems like every time I find some shoes I like, they stop getting made by the time I'm ready to buy again...

BUT, the thread is to ask WHY do so many mountain bikers choose low top shoes when there are mid top/3/4 shoes that protect your ankle...?

I get if your XC/weight weenie. But otherwise It's not like they restrict your mobility, at least not any I've rode with. Lately the mid tops I've got are mostly flexible neoprene padding up there anyway. BUT you clank your anklebone off a tree or rock, crank arm/pedal, etc. and it's a world of difference having that little extra padding and protection!!

Anyway, I know I'm in the minority. But I just don't get why most of the rest of you are riding rough with your anklebone...??? Your ankles are whizing around in little circles while weaving between trees, logs, rocks, sticks, little screws on your pedals, etc.

*What are you thinking...???? *


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I ride shoes with ankle protection.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah I have to use ankle braces with my summer shoes. My winter boots are great.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Just been lucky so far I guess. 
=sParty


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

I wear G-Form ankle protectors, they work great. I purchased them after a crash that left me with some good road rash right on my left ankle. I thought about stopping wearing them since I hadn’t noticed a need for them for around a year after buying them, but the first time I didn’t wear them I kicked up a rock hard enough that hit me right where the front protection would have sat that it hurt for a couple days. I don’t know if it was just bad luck that the one time I didn’t wear them is the one time I kicked up a rock like that or whether it’s happened multiple times and I just never realized it because the padding did its job. I’ve worn them every ride since then. 









Pro Ankle Guard


Super-low-profile yet providing ultimate impact protection, these ankle guards will deflect hopping grounders, late tackles and other dangers encountered on the field or trail. Sold in pairs.




g-form.com


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Moosedriver said:


> I wear G-Form ankle protectors, they work great. I purchased them after a crash that left me with some good road rash right on my left ankle. I thought about stopping wearing them since I hadn’t noticed a need for them for around a year after buying them, but the first time I didn’t wear them I kicked up a rock hard enough that hit me right where the front protection would have sat that it hurt for a couple days. I don’t know if it was just bad luck that the one time I didn’t wear them is the one time I kicked up a rock like that or whether it’s happened multiple times and I just never realized it because the padding did its job. I’ve worn them every ride since then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopping grounders and late tackles? Rough neighborhood you ride in.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't recall ever having ankle issues when riding my bike. I do value toe protection on my shoes though.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I’ve cracked my medial malleolus against the chainstay and crank arm before. It stings. I look for shoes with a raised medial collar but they’re rare.

I just bought a pair of these:


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

None of the shoes fit my wide feet come with ankle protection. Damn you narrow footed people!


----------



## PTCbiker (Sep 15, 2020)

I hike a ton and run so my ankles are strong. I wear gaiters sometimes and my feet get hot in spring, couldn't imagine wearing hi-top mtb shoes in the summer.


----------



## dsciulli19 (Apr 14, 2014)

I've been using RideConcepts "Wildcat" shoes that are Mid-top with some angle protection. I don't make it a habit of banging my ankles around on stuff but I do like the velcro strap up high.


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

In 40 years of racing and riding, I have never hit my ankle. YRMV


----------



## TrailGoat (Sep 6, 2016)

ive been mountain biking for 22 years and have never hit or injured my ankle. i have had my fair share of impacts & injuries to other body parts.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

been lucky I guess

1/2 million bike miles on exposed ankles (just a sock)
never ever scraped the ankle . scraped a lot of other things but not ankles

been stung by bees on the Achilles twice, and outside ankle once though


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

stiingya said:


> I'm looking for shoes again, haven't looked much but guess I'll try Shimano M702's this time if nothing else pops up. It seems like every time I find some shoes I like, they stop getting made by the time I'm ready to buy again...
> 
> BUT, the thread is to ask WHY do so many mountain bikers choose low top shoes when there are mid top/3/4 shoes that protect your ankle...?
> 
> ...


just don't want to blow anymore money


----------



## tdc_worm (Dec 10, 2008)

stiingya said:


> BUT, the thread is to ask WHY do so many mountain bikers choose low top shoes when there are mid top/3/4 shoes that protect your ankle...?
> 
> *What are you thinking...???? *


Because the market has told the shoe manufacturers that thigh highs arent necessary, and, hence, those spend more time collecting dust on vendor shelves than being scanned for purchase. The demand just isn't there for additional ankle protection as most skate style shoes have plenty of padding in that recesses the ankle in that area. All of my shoes, clipless or flat, have outsoles and ankle cups that are at least as wide as my boney protrusion. Anatomically, unless you ride pigeon toed, your forefoot is wider than your heel/ankle, so most impacts will be deflected by your forefoot before ever making it to your ankle.

From a purely functional standpoint, thigh highs are super bad idea if you live anywhere there is a chance of crossing a stream....all that additional padding is a sponge.


----------



## A2PM (May 20, 2021)

While I have experienced mild bumps/scapes on my ankles, none were memorable. Meanwhile, physical therapy for my shoulder (2x) and still healing finger (hairline) fractures will not be forgotten. I could see lightweight ankle protection but it's not a high priority at this point. Riding style and/or local trails likely influence the odds of injuring your ankles.

Funny thing though, I won't ride my motorcycle without full ankle coverage, among other protective gear.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

I have the 5.10 mid tops. Never found them comfortable to ride in. They were clunky, too hot and would rub on the crank arms. They were Ok for riding in snow, when low tops were too cold.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been riding over 30 years. Smashing my ankles into things just hasn't happened. I have a pair of mid-high shoes in a box. They are also insulated so they'll be my winter shoes when the current pair wear out. I got them because they'd keep snow/water out better in the winter. 

Now toe protection is something I care about a lot more as my toes have taken some hits from time to time. Ouch.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

A2PM said:


> Funny thing though, I won't ride my motorcycle without full ankle coverage, among other protective gear.


ATGATT for sure! I'm with you on that -- I never ride my dirt bike without full on MX boots.
=sParty


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Rolling an ankle sucks and if it’s bad enough, you chip bone when it happens. My foot slipped off the flat pedal at Trestle one year landing a jump and got caught below the pedal, rolling my ankle at the same time.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

I use steel toe shoes, angle guards, shin pad, knee pad, thigh pads, hip pads, and wrap the upper layer in pillows.

Can never be too safe 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Jayem said:


> Rolling an ankle sucks and if it’s bad enough, you chip bone when it happens. My foot slipped off the flat pedal at Trestle one year landing a jump and got caught below the pedal, rolling my ankle at the same time.


I ripped my fibula off doing something very similar. I blame SPD's...sort of. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## frana (Jan 5, 2008)

I wear shimano with the higher inner ankle area. I've found I hit my ankles less as I've ridden more, but I like having the extra padding there. Years ago I had a wrap that had protection on both sides, still have them somewhere......


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

count me with the folks who have never hit my ankle on anything.

for that matter, pads are hot AF, and I run hot already. not wearing them for xc rides at all. might consider carrying some knee/elbow pads for rides that involve fewer, but longer descents, but then that means I've gotta lug a bigger pack on days where I might not want to.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Damn, am I the only guy who's smacked his ankle against the chainstay? What kind of weird contortions am I doing??? It must be my poop stance.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

No wonder I see so many parked cars at the trailheads these days.

People can’t actually pedal their bikes wearing all of this crap, can they?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

When I started mt biking I was horrible and needed high tops but I've been wearing Freerider Pros since they came out years ago and been fine. Over the years I have not managed to become a great mt biker, but I seem to hit my ankles and rear derailleur a lot less than I used to.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

tdc_worm said:


> Because the market has told the shoe manufacturers that thigh highs arent necessary, and, hence, those spend more time collecting dust on vendor shelves than being scanned for purchase. The demand just isn't there for additional ankle protection as most skate style shoes have plenty of padding in that recesses the ankle in that area. All of my shoes, clipless or flat, have outsoles and ankle cups that are at least as wide as my boney protrusion. Anatomically, unless you ride pigeon toed, your forefoot is wider than your heel/ankle, so most impacts will be deflected by your forefoot before ever making it to your ankle.
> 
> From a purely functional standpoint, thigh highs are super bad idea if you live anywhere there is a chance of crossing a stream....all that additional padding is a sponge.


yeah this. I have nailed my pinky toe knuckle (5th metatarsal head) enough times (thru the shoe) 
never really damaged it, just bopped it, rubbed it, banged it....made it sore...but ankle, never.

so yeah forefoot acts like a guard to protect ankle in most bike wrecks I guess


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

Nat said:


> Hopping grounders and late tackles? Rough neighborhood you ride in.


Well, I do live in Riverside county


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

127.0.0.1 said:


> yeah this. I have nailed my pinky toe knuckle (5th metatarsal head) enough times (thru the shoe)
> never really damaged it, just bopped it, rubbed it, banged it....made it sore...but ankle, never.
> 
> so yeah forefoot acts like a guard to protect ankle in most bike wrecks I guess


Yep. I do like a nice toe cap on my shoes to deflect impacts (esp from the pinky toe area). doesn't need to be heavy duty, but it needs to be something.


----------



## thomcom (Nov 9, 2015)

I sprained my ankle really badly about this time last year. I chose a slightly different line for a steep but short ascent, ~50% grade for six feet or so. On my old line I had about a 60% success rate, but it was super wide and inefficient. So the new line was a little bit steeper, and I ran out of speed and torque and tried to get off. I put my low-side foot down but there was a low spot where I thought it would go and it baarrely missed the ground. My toe then went slightly past vertical, at which point my bike rolled that way and put all of my body weight on it. Me and the bike fell over my rolled ankle and I landed at the bottom. It did not feel good, but didn't feel like anything really shattered to pieces. I laid in the dirt for about 5 minutes, after which I rallied and was able to ride out. I could put weight on it but couldn't imagine using it in any kind of emergency landing again.

I went home and iced it for about an hour, till my ice packs ran out. It was swollen for about 6 weeks and weak for about 4 months. I can't tell it happened anymore, which I'm really happy about given my 42 years.

Ankle protection would have been a lifesaver. However, I don't think I'm going to wear it every day. I've had about 3 ankle injuries, with only that one being significant, in thousands of miles.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Nat said:


> Damn, am I the only guy who's smacked his ankle against the chainstay? What kind of weird contortions am I doing??? It must be my poop stance.


Another poop stancer here. Very rarely does it happen, but when it does it fuggin hurts.


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

Le Duke said:


> No wonder I see so many parked cars at the trailheads these days.
> 
> People can’t actually pedal their bikes wearing all of this crap, can they?
> 
> ...


I don't even notice wearing those G-Form ankle guards. I mean I don't wear them every ride but I forget they are there when I do.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Some shoes I have provide ankle protection while others don't. I really don't give it much thought as it's been over twenty years since I have had an ankle injury. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

After this happened, I got some 5-10 hightops. I think most of its support was psychological, and eventually found it annoying. Smacking my ankle on the screw-heads can be eye-opening, but the protective padding seems like more trouble than its worth, especially when it is warm or hot out.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

teK-- said:


> None of the shoes fit my wide feet come with ankle protection. Damn you narrow footed people!


This is my problem too . Still on freerider pros because of wide feet.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Only had one shredded ankle, well maybe two. But they are few and far between. Toe protection is more important to me


----------



## tdc_worm (Dec 10, 2008)

thomcom said:


> I sprained my ankle really badly about this time last year. I chose a slightly different line for a steep but short ascent, ~50% grade for six feet or so. On my old line I had about a 60% success rate, but it was super wide and inefficient. So the new line was a little bit steeper, and I ran out of speed and torque and tried to get off. I put my low-side foot down but there was a low spot where I thought it would go and it baarrely missed the ground. My toe then went slightly past vertical, at which point my bike rolled that way and put all of my body weight on it. Me and the bike fell over my rolled ankle and I landed at the bottom. It did not feel good, but didn't feel like anything really shattered to pieces. I laid in the dirt for about 5 minutes, after which I rallied and was able to ride out. I could put weight on it but couldn't imagine using it in any kind of emergency landing again.
> 
> I went home and iced it for about an hour, till my ice packs ran out. It was swollen for about 6 weeks and weak for about 4 months. I can't tell it happened anymore, which I'm really happy about given my 42 years.
> 
> Ankle protection would have been a lifesaver. However, I don't think I'm going to wear it every day. I've had about 3 ankle injuries, with only that one being significant, in thousands of miles.


so you had a non impact injury? there is no evidence to suggest that high tops of any sort provide the support necessary to prevent non impact injuries to ankles. consequently, we see NBA and NFL players resorting taping as a bracing strategy to support we ankles.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

My favorite shoe ever was the 5.10 Karver. It was kind of ugly, but it was so effective over my 5.10 Freeriders.

Downsides to my Freeriders that my Karvers solved:


smashed toes when squeezing between rocks, stumps, etc. due to lack of toe protection
foot cramps due to feeling more feedback from ground on bumpy mountainous terrain
velcro-like spiky vegetation sticking to laces
needing to empty shoe due to sand, gravel, etc. getting inside
shoe sometimes flying off my foot when I take a heavy hit
occasional rolled ankles

5.10 Karvers seemingly upped my propensity to abuse my dab technique to "cheat" (gain an advantage that other riders don't have). I've dabbed when in doubt, and even did a few "flintstones" style manuevers where I took both feet off the pedals and propelled myself forward past sketchy sections. I've done some cyclecross-like manuevers too, knowing my ankles won't roll as easily on uneven terrain.

The worst smashed toe I had was when I pedaled through a G-out since the rider in front of me started to open a gap. There was a rock that just was tall enough to hit my foot just off the trail. With my bike's suspension compressing, the rock didn't need to be that tall.

I've seen multiple cases where people break bones in their legs from just propping a leg down after coming to a sudden stop on the trail. Like if someone stalls in front of them on a punchy climb, with them following relatively close behind.

TBH, the last pair of shoes I bought was a 5.10 Freerider, but that's because I was a cheap-ass that found it on sale for $40, and my Impact mid shoes had the outsole come unglued. I kind of regret it, but I rarely find the Impact line on sale.


----------



## nmxtrdr (Sep 30, 2008)

Too many mtb shoes these days with some manner of useless and annoying ankle covering as it is.


----------



## Stop Drop N Roll (Nov 10, 2009)

I’ve been riding Lynn Woods for 28 years. I try to cover every exposed bone I can and that includes ankles. Although uncommon, I will smash my ankle once a year or two. I wear DC high top skateboard sneakers


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

A lot of good answers... if you never smacked or scraped an ankle then it makes sense not to worry about it. The "heat"/hot reasoning doesn't make much sense to me? Your ankles don't sweat do they?  (course a LOT of mid/high top MTB shoes are cold weather specific so that's something) But if a shoe breathes, the extra inch+ for a mid top isn't going to change that?

I started MTB'n in BIG hiking boots with toe cages and sometimes no straps, then I did those Power Straps for a LOOOONG time. I did finally get some SPD's and low top Specialized MTB shoes that I used for a XC bike. But I went back to Moab's and power straps for most bikes till I tried Shimano SPD hiking boots, those started to de laminate at the toe and so i traded them in for mid top Shimano SPD's and have rode some kind of mid top SPD ever since. (I did a stint back on flats with nice big screw sticking out, but was an idiot and just used off road running shoes and as you can imagine cut the living **** out of my calves and shins and went back to SPD's)


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

stiingya said:


> A lot of good answers... if you never smacked or scraped an ankle then it makes sense not to worry about it. The "heat"/hot reasoning doesn't make much sense to me? Your ankles don't sweat do they?  (course a LOT of mid/high top MTB shoes are cold weather specific so that's something) But if a shoe breathes, the extra inch+ for a mid top isn't going to change that?
> 
> I started MTB'n in BIG hiking boots with toe cages and sometimes no straps, then I did those Power Straps for a LOOOONG time. I did finally get some SPD's and low top Specialized MTB shoes that I used for a XC bike. But I went back to Moab's and power straps for most bikes till I tried Shimano SPD hiking boots, those started to de laminate at the toe and so i traded them in for mid top Shimano SPD's and have rode some kind of mid top SPD ever since. (I did a stint back on flats with nice big screw sticking out, but was an idiot and just used off road running shoes and as you can imagine cut the living **** out of my calves and shins and went back to SPD's)


my ankles sweat, what planet you from ? the whole foot sweats, it is designed as a heat radiator besides being something to move about with


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

127.0.0.1 said:


> my ankles sweat, what planet you from ? the whole foot sweats, it is designed as a heat radiator besides being something to move about with


I often wonder if these people participate in the same sport as me. I suspect the answer is “no”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (May 14, 2007)

Nat said:


> Damn, am I the only guy who's smacked his ankle against the chainstay? What kind of weird contortions am I doing??? It must be my poop stance.


Hit my ankle for the first and second time, same spot, within three rides... so, your not the only one.


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

127.0.0.1 said:


> my ankles sweat, what planet you from ? the whole foot sweats, it is designed as a heat radiator besides being something to move about with


REALLY...? Do we got a doctor in the house. Are there even sweat glands on your ankle bone? 

Maybe your right? I just can't see having your ankle covered as being the deciding factor if your hot or not? BIDK. Do basketball pro's go with low tops and tape/ankle braces due to the heat? (I mean sure, if your shoe doesn't breathe then you can get hot feet, but the ankle...)


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

stiingya said:


> REALLY...? Do we got a doctor in the house. Are there even sweat glands on your ankle bone?
> 
> Maybe your right? I just can't see having your ankle covered as being the deciding factor if your hot or not? BIDK. Do basketball pro's go with low tops and tape/ankle braces due to the heat? (I mean sure, if your shoe doesn't breathe then you can get hot feet, but the ankle...)


the only places that don't have sweat glands are the red border of the lips, external ear canal, nail beds, and specific parts of his or her junk...

FFS you sweat everywhere else, unless there is some abnormal skin condition


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

So put freaking vents on the shoes.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Today while riding an intense tech trail I banged not one but BOTH of my ankle bones on the chain stays and cursed this thread.


----------



## Moosedriver (Jan 19, 2021)

Nat said:


> Today while riding an intense tech trail I banged not one but BOTH of my ankle bones on the chain stays and cursed this thread.


I shall now refer to your chain stays as “hopping grounders.” May I suggest a protective product?


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

stiingya said:


> A lot of good answers... if you never smacked or scraped an ankle then it makes sense not to worry about it. The "heat"/hot reasoning doesn't make much sense to me? Your ankles don't sweat do they?  (course a LOT of mid/high top MTB shoes are cold weather specific so that's something) But if a shoe breathes, the extra inch+ for a mid top isn't going to change that?


In my experience, I tend to feel much cooler when wearing low shoes with ankle socks. It actually makes a huge difference. 

So far, I've been fortunate not to bash my ankles, so I don't worry so much about ankle protection. My buddy on the other had, he hits his ankle all the time. The first time he hit it, he went out and bought some hightop vans. The funny thing though... He was wearing them consistently until he got a new pair of lowtops that "looked better". Guess what happened last time he rode without his hightops.... Yup, he bashed his ankle again, just a few minutes into our first ride. He ended up with a tennis ball sized welt as a result. Talk about bad luck. A little bit of vanity cost him that day. 

He still made it out alive and we completed our weekend at Horns Hill. That was our first pure downhill experience. What a blast!


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I definitely feel a difference in coolness among various styles of shoes, even from one style of 5.10 Freerider to another Freerider (both plain, just different color/style). One has mesh on the front above the toe, while another has just perforated leathery material. 

I don't feel like I sweat excessively in the more protective shoe. It's more like I feel more naked and vulnerable in the less protective shoe.


----------



## tdc_worm (Dec 10, 2008)

This has ventilation ports and should provide the ultimate in safety....because if some protection is good, more HAS to be better....


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

tdc_worm said:


> This has ventilation ports and should provide the ultimate in safety....because if some protection is good, more HAS to be better....
> 
> View attachment 1986992


Do they come in "ankle size"?? 

For a birthday party once we rented those sumo suits with the inflatable ring. Was a blast... The sumo suits were just huge padded things and they limited movement and were heavy, hard to move. We did manage to throw some basic martial arts throws which was hilarious looking in the suites. But after awhile we devolved into just runing at eachother as fast as we could and bouncing off just like that...


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am a true manly man of the finest order so I ride only bare feet and look down with conviction from my high aluminum horse on those who do not.


----------

